# Cute Cardigan - free knitting pattern



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/sapporo/sapporo_1.html

This would make a fun transitional garment from Summer to Fall. One of the most popular colors for Fall is a mulberry or wine color. Other color choices might be burnt umber, sepia, goldenrod, chocolate brown, navy, grey, winter white, olive green or teal - all would look super!

Note: I think a wool yarn or blended wool and silk or rayon would work nicer than a 100% acrylic yarn, especially for the draping of the hemline (no curl) and would highlight the textural designing of the pattern.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great pattern.... I'm off to see if I have enough of a particular yarn.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you. I really like the looks of that one.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you! I think that is a gorgeous pattern, too!


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful. Now do I have enough in my stash, or shopping. I vote for shopping


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow that looks so comfy, thanks


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Adorable, thank you


----------



## judy sindon (May 31, 2012)

I love this sweater and love the color too. It said ADVANCED on the instruction, so thought I would not try it. Beautiful!
Judy


----------



## Auntie L (Aug 16, 2012)

Really pretty I like it but it's way out of my league I'll just droollll


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

wow I love this sweater! color everything. comphy and attractive ty!


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

Thankyou for the link. I've been looking for something like this. Now to see if anyone in New Zealand stocks the yarn...


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

I made this cardigan last year, and it was a bit of a challenge. Fortunately, I didn't notice that it was an 'advanced' pattern, or I wouldn't have even attempted it. Yes, I had to frog a few rows from time to time, but it is now a favourite piece and I'm so glad I persevered. Have had several compliments from folk at the knitting guild I attend. Greenmantle, I used Bendigo Woollen Mills 8 ply yarn and went up a size - I think that pattern is written for worsted weight yarn (10 ply)


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

Althea said:


> I made this cardigan last year, and it was a bit of a challenge. Fortunately, I didn't notice that it was an 'advanced' pattern, or I wouldn't have even attempted it. Yes, I had to frog a few rows from time to time, but it is now a favourite piece and I'm so glad I persevered. Have had several compliments from folk at the knitting guild I attend. Greenmantle, I used Bendigo Woollen Mills 8 ply yarn and went up a size - I think that pattern is written for worsted weight yarn (10 ply)


Thanks, Althea. your idea of using 8-ply opens up a great many possibilities - including possum blend yarns. Whatever I choose, it will cost plenty, so I'll take my time over choosing. Could you post a picture of your cardigan, please?


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Yarns are reasonably priced at one of my favorite online yarn shops:

http://www.iceyarns.com/

Click on "categories" for type of yarn desired. Sometimes the shipping is a bit high but because the yarn is a super buy, it still comes out cheaper. I bought 12 skeins of Mohair blend yarn (30% acrylic) and shipping was $21 but the entire purchase was less than $40. I love the yarn and consider it a great buy nonetheless - at less than $2/skein.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry, greenmantle, I'm a 19th century person, dragged into the 20th century, and it's now the 21st! What I'm trying to say is that I can use the computer for e-mail and internet, but have no idea about posting pictures: I don't think I have the equipment that would be needed, either. If I made the cardigan again I would like to make it longer, but because it is knitted partly side-ways I don't think I could work out how to do that.


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

Althea said:


> Sorry, greenmantle, I'm a 19th century person, dragged into the 20th century, and it's now the 21st! What I'm trying to say is that I can use the computer for e-mail and internet, but have no idea about posting pictures: I don't think I have the equipment that would be needed, either. If I made the cardigan again I would like to make it longer, but because it is knitted partly side-ways I don't think I could work out how to do that.


Well, never mind! But thankyou for the thought of making it longer. I have been busily reading the pattern and trying to work out how I could knit it in one piece. It's so intriguing that I can see I'll have to make it just to see if I can. There are two possibilites for 10-ply that I've found: Filatura di Crosa Zara Plus and Sublime Aran. In the meantime I will get back to knitting baby things.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Really nice sweater, would like this one for me. Thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

I have just downloaded and printed this before I saw your picture.

Rosenz


----------



## GabriellaX63 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

